# Help needed problem w PH controller



## zappa (Nov 15, 2008)

Hi,

I received a PH controller it was calibrated and it works fine (outside the aquarium).
At the moment I put the electrode inside the aquarium the controller stops readings 
Observations
1. after :spy:I found out that if the lights are off no problem

2. I have 2 T8 30 W & 4 T5 39 W with HAGEN electronic choke

3. The reason is the T5 only 

*WHAT IS THE SOLUTION *:yield::yield:

Thanks http://picasaweb.google.com/sapiro1/AquaMarch09?feat=directlink


----------



## wkndracer (Mar 23, 2008)

Hello and welcome to noise! Route the probe wire away from all others. I have Current T5 fixtures and I bring the probe wire up the opposite corner in the back of the tank from the light wires and no issue. (ballasts, switches, fans are all in the same end on my Currents) Using an American Marine controller. The probe wire needs distance from the noise. Mine are 4' tanks 75g


----------



## zappa (Nov 15, 2008)

Thanks for your reply!
I tried it but it didn't help in my case..


----------



## TAB (Feb 7, 2009)

Where is the probe in realtion to the ballest?


----------



## c4cache (Jan 21, 2009)

<------ waiting to learn but this way i can find the post again. i had some problem with mine at first,


c4cache said:


> i just got mine today and went to calibrate it, but only had a hole in the back no set screw? so i took the back off to find the adjustment on the board, but my problem was after calibrating it, i put the prob in my tank and it read 11.4 ph "oh no" now i know that's wrong, so i recalibrated and it still read 11.4. so i pulled out the old pinpoint ph monitor calibrated it put it in the tank and read 7.3ph then did a chemical test ya it''s 7.3 ??? now just so you know the prob that came with the milwakee arrived dry so i was thinking this might be a problem, but after reading some info thy say to soak it in a solution to activate it again but it still read 11.4, so just to see were the problem was i swapped the probes and the milwakee prob worked fine on the pinpoint and read 7.2 so i put the pinpoint prob on the milwakee sm122 and it read 7.2, so if any one can tell me what the heck (not what i really said) this kind of thing bugs the hell out of me.


----------



## zappa (Nov 15, 2008)

Hi Sorry but I didn't understand the question..probably my bad english.

Still itr seems to me that the issue is that at the moment that I put the ph electrode inside the water the Controller "stuck" only whemn the lights are on! even when I put a ceramic glass w water on top of the aquarium I have the same phenomena...


----------



## ray-the-pilot (May 14, 2008)

This is just a guess but maybe your lights are not properly grounded. Try running a wire from the T-5 housing to the T-8 housing. 

You might try calling the maker of the controller for help or going on line.


----------



## Newt (Apr 1, 2004)

Do you use a grounding probe in your tank?


----------



## TAB (Feb 7, 2009)

FYI, a grounding probe with out a GFCI outlet is a deadly combo. if you don't have a GFCI and you add a grounding probe you have completed the circuit... bad mojo.


----------



## Newt (Apr 1, 2004)

Grounding probes are used to bleed off stray EM fields that can be given off by lighting, filters, powerheads, heaters, etc. It helps protect fish from lateral line disease, gill disease, fin rot, etc. They will also nullify a pH probe and render it useless.

Any one with an aquarium should be using a GFIC regardless if they are using a grounding probe.


----------



## zappa (Nov 15, 2008)

Thanks everybody!!

I'm using a GFCI & no grounding probe.
Today I tried the controller in two different aquariums (thanks to a good friend)
one w the fluorescents laying on the aquarium like mine.
The other one w the lamps hook up 3 inch above and it works great!!
Still having hopes trying to find a solution without moving the lamps it's a closed RENA and I do'nt want to give up the cover.

If you have picasa..
http://picasaweb.google.com/sapiro1/AquaMarch09?feat=directlink


----------

